# Rii Touch N7 Personal Review



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

Rii Touch N7 by Loftek







Today, I come to you to talk about the updated version of the Rii Mini. Coming by Loftek, it’s the Rii Touch N7.

* “Loftek's name, true to its origins, is based on the creative mode of thought originally cultivated in our first setting, a converted loft space made into a workshop and studio. We've fully embraced the information age - as the mobile, PC, and Internet industries converge, new modes of interaction are developing, and Loftek is at the forefront of this new stage of growth. Innovation comes in many forms, and the inspiration for creating useful, human-oriented devices can strike at any moment. Creative solutions to ever-changing challenges and constantly innovating our processes, products, and ideas – this is the creative spirit upon which Loftek was founded, and is the same spirit that continues to propel us forward each day”.*


 I’ve had the pleasure to have a Rii Mini but, even though it was one the best mini keytouches that I have played with, there was some stuff that I just couldn’t get myself to “love” about it. So, when I see that we have the “updated version”… Gotha gives that bugger a go!
The Rii Mini came at a steep price when it first came out.. Paying $100+ for mine, I just fought myself for weeks before I hit that “check-out” button. But, with the Rii Touch N7, you can find it cheap at Amazon for $39.99. So, that was a great sight to see.. But, now was the features something to spend that cash for? Like I did for the Rii Mini?
Key features are as followed:

•  Wireless 2.4 GHz connectivity DSSS Radio transceiver With a 100 food max reach
•  79-key backlit full QWERTY split keyboard
•  Compatible with all major operating systems
•  90-degree adjustable DPI touchpad
•  High capacity Li-ion battery
•  HTPC and XBMC compatible



Now, those features are something to be happy about.. not the best since everyone is pushing Bluetooth, but still, this will allow you to play on Most systems out there.. Wait.. most systems? Yes, this is probably one of the best small keytouches you have seen. being able to work with the following OS:
•	Windows-2000/ XP/ Vista / CE / 7
•	Mac OS 10.2.8 or Later
•	Linux (debian-3.1, Redhat-9.0, Ubuntu 8.10, Fedora- 7.0 :tested
•	Microsoft 360
•	Sony Ps3
Now, that’s a lot to be able to handle. Most of the time you’re seeing maybe Windows/360 and Ps3… Linux is one of those OS, where you can most likely get it to work no problems.. But, they’ve made sure to make it work, by testing them on some of the more popular Linux builds out there. Along with Making sure Mac is a part of the mix.

Now, let’s get down to the nitty-gritty on how this keytouch works. Best way.. Showing some pictures of the beast!






















The box is nicely well made. Doesn’t take a bachelors in order to pull the top off.  After taking it’s top off, I feel so dirty saying that, you can see it’s nicely wrapped in plastic cover while cradled in a black molded container. Underneath that container, you find a user Manual , mini usb cord, and Warranty card.









While not showing in the box, if you flip over the N7, and take off the cover, you can see the Li-ion battery, which some places state it can last up to a year without a charge from the usb, and the Usb 2.4ghz adapter. 






Looking at the Rii Touch N7 you see a nice bright looking keytouch. It can nicely fit in your hands, and a good single handed controller once you hit the FN+F7 keys to switch  the touchpad in a90-degree rotation. I all ways thought the Rii Mini was great due to it’s 90-degree rotation. That’s not the case with this one. It fits in the palm of your hand a lot better. Myself being a left hander, I really don’t feel like it’s at an awkward position in the hand.
You have lights on the top left of the keytouch. This does the following:
1.	RF communication indicator
2.	Charging indicator
3.	Battery capacity indicator
4.	DPI indicator
5.	Caps indicator
On the left side of the keytouch, you will see both the mini usb  & the on/off switch 

With 79 keys not up to standards with a normal 105, but what do you need in a media keytouch? It’s not 105 keys, that’s for sure.. With the N7 having everything you need, it’s nice to see. You have all the FN key strokes you could ask for:


•	RF – to connect to the usb adapter1
•	PrtSc – a handy tool to have when your wanting to take that “screen shot” of whatever your watching
•	F2-3-4 – have it to where you can control the volume.
•	F5 plays as the “home button” within windows it can go to the “start”. While the 360 you can bring up the interface that allows you to switch between things on the go.
•	F6 – Brings you to your Email. 
•	F7 – Allows the touchpad to rotate the 90 degrees. 
•	F8 - Brings up your media player.
•	F9 – Can’t be a controller without the calculator… Come on.. I need to know what type of tip to give the Pizza guy!
•	F10-12 give you the 3 media keys that is on all Media keyboards 
•	Back – it gives you a delete button
•	Enter – CTRL+ALT+DEL button. (This was one the best features on the Mini. Not a lot of keyboards allow that function.)
•	Spacebar – DPI changer. Allowing you to change the speed of your touchpad due to the Resolution of the screen.
•	Touchpad – This allows for scrolling while reading on the net.









The keypad is nicely laid out. Set up to use both hands when typing. It is a lot better to have then the Rii Mini. My right thumb got tired typing on it longer then a paragraph. Reaching and stretching the thumb was a PITA. But, with this you can type fast. So, that is a big pro in my book, but with that it comes a small con. Well, make that two.
 On the Mini, I could use ether thumb to hit the “spacebar”. But, with this N7, I have to get into the habit of using my right thumb to hit it. It probably wouldn’t be a problem to a person that is right handed. They’ve probably used the thumb to hit the spacebar on a keyboard. But, since I’m a LEFTY… It doesn’t seem to want to like me. I felt that they could of added a space bar on the left side by taking the ctrl & Altgr buttons off, and placing the (-) and (+) keys on the other side. But, there is a reason to everyone’s madness.
Second is something that I wasn’t happy about with the first one. You have only 1 Shift button. So, when You’re typing it’s better to use the “CAPS” button since it’s just a extra two keys to press.. If you want to use shift to “cap” a letter, you have to stop your movement just to hold it to work. I really didn’t care for it on the Mini, and even though the keypad does feel better, you can really only use the “shift” and not lose key speed when you touch one of the 24 buttons that can be used for it on the right side.
The Cons really don’t matter to a small media keyboard. I really don’t think you’ll use it long to type. But,  one of the key reasons I might use it for the Ps3 and 360 is the keypad.. Which I just rather spend some money on a full keyboard that works on those systems if your spending that much time typing.

Now that we got familiar with the keys, why not go to the reason for this keyboard. The touchpad.  They have swapped the touch pad from the right of the keyboard to the Middle.  Thus, have a better feel to it by using ether thumb when needed. Adding it in the middle, it’s even easier to use the 7 button under the touchpad… Wait… I said 7? But, in the picture it only shows 3… Well, the metal frame around the “e” acts like the “up,down,left,right” buttons. It was really nice to see like that.  Nicer to see the metal, then the four buttons from the last. On both sides of the “e” you have the mouse buttons. A left and a Right Button. In both directions (if you have it normal or at 90 degrees), the Left button is easy to use. Right takes some play with since you can use it to “highlight” things. “E” Button? Don’t you love how we can’t seem to use the first letter in a word to “represent” what you want to show? I’m not dogging them for doing this, but really? Internet is now (e)nternet? I know, I’m picking at every company, person in the world that has done it. But, I feel that if you want Show the button to go to your default browser, I’d think they’d use a fancy looking “I” then a fancy looking “e”. But, anyway…. Enough of my rant. So, with that you can see that the “e” button is for you to open your Default browser. Now, on the 360 it doesn’t do a single thing. 
The touch pad is like what you saw on the Mini. The only difference is now this has a FN function. Holding the FN button and using the touchpad by doing up and down jesters, you have the scroll button. It’s nice to see that this has it. Makes reading on a monitor or TV easy. It’s real precise in the scrolling factor. Without any software on this, it all depends on how you have the “mouse” speed in your system settings. 


While using the touchpad you can see that it moves the speed of your normal mouse on the computer.  If you have a slow mouse speed, then it may take a few swipes to the left or right to get it to sides of the screen. But, that is normal with all touchpads. Just have to go into your settings to change it to the speed you feel well with.. Or… hit the DPI button, your dpi indicator now changes from green to red, and your touchpad movement is faster. Now, how fast you ask? It all depends on the DPI that you have on the system. If your using a slow or “default” mouse speed, it will max out the DPI that is allowed on the OS.. It didn’t do a thing to me, until I turned down the speed of my mouse moment. Since I have mine set in Windows at the “fastest” it can go, there isn’t a difference that you will see. But, once I went into settings and moved the bar all the way to the left, applied it, and then pressed the FN+SPACEBAR, it went back to how I had it before. This is only due to the fact I’ve all ready set my mouse speed to  my desired speed. Which was the fastest the DPI could go. 
Last thing I want to talk about is the best part of this keytouch and the main reason I bought the first version.. Backlit keys.








 The button for the backlit is the top far right button. Once pressed, it’ll stay on for almost 30sec after the last key is pressed. I played with my stopwatch function to see how long, and the 3 times I did it, it lasted 27/28 sec before it turned off. A pretty nice thing to see. I’ve seen a few keyboards stop within 3-5secs of the last stroke.. Which is fine, but I’d suggest it be longer for a media, just in case you need to grab it and hit FN+F11 to pause that Movie you and the lady/guy are watching. 




In all the Loftek Rii Touch N7 was a pleasure to use. I really had nothing but high hopes for this unit and knew that they could only build better from the first version that was out there. I wasn’t disappointed by the N7 at all. There is a few things that I had “cons” about. But, there would all ways be that sort of thing.  The flow of the key set up was good, and it really did everything that the features said. Where they have updated at, it was good to see that they saw from the first one and did it. I wish I could say more about how much of a delight it was to use… I just can’t beat a dead horse to death if I’ve all ready did it… Right? I do want to say that anyone that has been, is, searching for a small form function multimedia keypad, you will be delighted to see that it has all functions that you need. And for those who have one, how is yours? *Note*, that this can be used on you Apple “I” products. With the right adapter, it can be used.


*Pros: *
•	OS support is really nice to see. Plug and play at its finest. 
•	Split keyboard for easier typing
•	Backlit buttons
•	All the FN Buttons needed for any computer/media center need
•	Adjusting DPI button. 
•	90 degree rotating touch pad

*Cons:*

One shift button. Resulting in the “CAPS” button being a better use.
Even though it’s a split keyboard, it just has one spacebar. Right hander’s should have no problem, but lefty’s will need to learn where it’s at.

*Note*

This can be used on you Apple “I” products. With the right adapter, it can be used.
 I know I didn’t go into detail over the “distance” that the N7 could function at, but didn’t feel it was needed due to 2.4ghz connection being along for so long.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice! Great work man!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice review man.

Don't think I will be buying one of these after all managed to find semi decent free remote control app for Android ( WIN remote) Only problem is you have to slide over to use keyboard/touchpad/numoad and touch screen with no auto correct is hard to use XD

Does look a nice piece of kit though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2011)

Lets get a few more people to read it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump it up for a good review! I want one but same reason as panther can't justify over it with having an android smartphone with remote control apps. Looks like it serves its purpose very well.


----------

